# Falcon Pottery - Stoke on Trent



## jsp77 (Dec 12, 2016)

J H Weatherby & Sons established a small works at Tunstall in 1891. In the following year they moved to the larger Falcon Pottery at Hanley. Good quality earthenware tableware has been produced up to the present time. The marks include the initials J H W & Sons or the name 'Weatherby'.

This was one of the last remaining family-owned pottery firms is to close after more than a century.
J H Weatherby and Sons in Hanley is currently being run down and is will soon cease trading after 109 years.
Its chairman, Christopher Weatherby, the great-great grandson of company founder John Henry Weatherby, today blamed cut-throat competition in the hotelware business for the firm's decline.
At its height the company employed 200, but the figure was down to 50 at the turn of the year and now stands at 10.
Mr Weatherby said: ‘‘We have decided to cease trading and are in the process of finishing off stock and things like that.
‘‘Basically we've decided to close down before someone else forced us to – while we are solvent rather than insolvent.
‘‘It's really upsetting. One of the main reasons is for the employees who work here.
‘‘We have had two or three generations of people working here and one of the things I've found warming is their reaction to this.
‘‘They have been very sympathetic and understanding. Everyone who works here has been very happy here.''
The company was founded in Tunstall in 1891 and moved to Hanley the following year.
It first made domestic ware such as basins and ewers, later moving into tableware and giftware.
The firm also entered the market for hotelware – leading ultimately to its downfall.
Mr Weatherby pointed to tough competition from home and abroad for the company's current problems.
These included pressure on prices owing to ‘‘block production'' and the concentration of the business in relatively few hands.
The 59-year-old added: ‘‘The hotel part of it was more fragmented. That has been changing and it's relying on more standard patterns.''
Mr Weatherby admitted the firm had even considered importing cheaper products from abroad, but was deterred because of the high volumes needed to make the operation profitable.
This route was controversially followed by another failed family firm, James Sadler and Sons.
Although the Burslem-based family firm went under earlier this year with the loss of 140 jobs, James Sadler Imports Limited continues to trade.
Mr Weatherby also partly blamed a planning issue dating back to the early 1970s, which ‘‘blighted'' the family firm and restricted investment in it.

I visited this with Rubex, after a day of fails and meeting Mr Angry and a Mr Grumpy on route at different locations, we was glad to find somewhere to get the cameras out. Couldn't believe how many needles etc were on site.​
*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/PYJ1kp


https://flic.kr/p/Q6EYJN


https://flic.kr/p/NSBgPw


https://flic.kr/p/NVpExx


https://flic.kr/p/NSB8f7


https://flic.kr/p/Q6EPpL


7


https://flic.kr/p/PYHPY2


https://flic.kr/p/NVpqNt


https://flic.kr/p/Q9Yaiv


https://flic.kr/p/PA3Fe7


https://flic.kr/p/PVZdjU


https://flic.kr/p/PVZbPE


https://flic.kr/p/NVpiYr


https://flic.kr/p/PVZ6Ns


https://flic.kr/p/NSAL37


https://flic.kr/p/NSAJDq​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Explorer_X (Dec 12, 2016)

Got some good pics. Really enteresting place


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 12, 2016)

Explorer_X said:


> Got some good pics. Really enteresting place



cheers ExplorerX, was a nice place and full of decay


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2016)

Yup...digging those, especially the circular red-brick kiln. Fab stuff.


----------



## theartist (Dec 13, 2016)

interesting, dont suppose you could go back and get a piccy of their trademark, its on the underside of all products.


----------



## smiler (Dec 13, 2016)

I liked your take on it JSP, nice shot of the strapping on the kiln, the last shot would have had Rubex reaching for her jug, Nicely photographed, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 13, 2016)

theartist said:


> interesting, dont suppose you could go back and get a piccy of their trademark, its on the underside of all products.



Here you go, hope this helps.


https://flic.kr/p/NX6Lsn


----------



## Rubex (Dec 13, 2016)

smiler said:


> I liked your take on it JSP, nice shot of the strapping on the kiln, the last shot would have had Rubex reaching for her jug, Nicely photographed, Thanks



I needed the whole bottle after that trip Smiler! I got shouted at by an angry guy who tried to fight jsp, then got kicked out of another place with the threat of dogs and a disapproving look. Then we visited here and I walked into a room on the upper floor to find two people having sex!! Not really an ideal place to do it considering the amount of needles there are lying around.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I needed the whole bottle after that trip Smiler! I got shouted at by an angry guy who tried to fight jsp, then got kicked out of another place with the threat of dogs and a disapproving look. Then we visited here and I walked into a room on the upper floor to find two people having sex!! Not really an ideal place to do it considering the amount of needles there are lying around.



It will be one of those days you never forget.


----------



## smiler (Dec 13, 2016)

Just a normal days nosing about then, I look forward to drinking your health in April, Rubex is buying, assuming you survive, Stay Safe


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 13, 2016)

smiler said:


> Just a normal days nosing about then, I look forward to drinking your health in April, Rubex is buying, assuming you survive, Stay Safe



It was one of them days Smiler, nothing went to plan, look foward to meeting you in April


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds like a really exciting explore Sex,Drugs & Roll n Roll!! Great history and shots especially The Bottle Kiln which I assume is listed?Thanks for sharing your fun!


----------



## mookster (Dec 15, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Sounds like a really exciting explore Sex,Drugs & Roll n Roll!! Great history and shots especially The Bottle Kiln which I assume is listed?Thanks for sharing your fun!



The bottle kiln was listed but collapsed due to lack of maintenance a few years back now


----------

